# Suse Linux, Debian und Windows XP auf einem Rechner



## Kai-Behncke (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe eine 80 GB Festplatte und würde gerne zugleich Windows XP, Suse 10.1 und Debian 3.1 auf dem Rechner installieren.

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen, wie ich die Festplatte partitionieren soll, wie viel GB für welche Anwendung?

Dann würde ich gerne von Linux auch auf Dateien auf der Windows Partition zugreifen können (und umgekehrt).
In welchem Dateisystem sollte ich dann die Partitionen anlegen (habe gehört, mit NTFS ist das, was ich will, nicht möglich)?
Wer kann weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus, Kai


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Kai!
Mutige Idee! 

Du brauchst für Linux, wenn Du es korrekt machen willst jeweils mind. 3 Partitionen (Boot-Partition - ca. 50 MB / Swap-Partition - ca. 512MB - 4GB / Root-Partition - so viel wie da ist). Du kannst sogar statt nur eine root-partition zu benutzen, das Benutzerverzeichnis /home/ auf eine eigene Partition legen.

Mittlerweile kann man mit den ntfs-3g Treibern schreibend auf NTFS Zugreifen (Einschränkung: Nicht auf verschlüsselte oder komprimierte Laufwerke/Ordner)

Wenn Du herumprobieren möchtest, ohne groß Gefahr zu laufen Dein System komplett zu zerschießen. Kannst Du den kostenlosen VirtualPC 2004 von Microsoft herunterladen und Linux auf virtuelle Systeme installieren. 

(Achtung! 3D-Effekte mit XGL/AIGLX sind so NICHT möglich, da eine normale Grafikkarte emuliert wird)


----------



## Kai-Behncke (29. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar, danke für den Tip


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Oktober 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Mittlerweile kann man mit den ntfs-3g Treibern schreibend auf NTFS Zugreifen (Einschränkung: Nicht auf verschlüsselte oder komprimierte Laufwerke/Ordner)


Der Treiber sieht ja ganz interessant aus, und wird ja wohl ueber Kurz oder Lang auch in das NTFSProgs-Paket einfliessen.  Und die Jungs scheinen ja auch etwas ihrer Zeit voraus zu sein, denn die aktuelle Version ntfs-3g-20070920-BETA.tgz ist von naechstem Jahr.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Oktober 2006)

Naja, bisher habe ich noch davon Abstand genommen die im produktiven Einsatz zu verwenden. Aber getestet hab ich sie, und sie liefen ohne Probleme (sind z. B. bei Ubuntu auch leicht zu installieren - weil in der Edgy Repo).

Hehehe, die zukünftige Version hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------

